

When to use applets instead of HTML forms: Three easy techniques - jeffreyfox
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-04-2013/130422-applet-alternatives-to-html-forms.html

======
goofygrin
Tl; dr; never

Craplets in 2013?

